# Trade Michael Finley



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What could we get for him?

Also, tell me if you want in on my club


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

Come on Theo. This is the worst way to handle that loss. We have this core right now and must deal with it. Fin is playing like **** but there are much more reasons why we are losing. Yao going for 33 hitting 13/14 and 7/7. T-Mac is killing us right now. We need to play much better defense and we have to find a rythm offensiveliy. We can win every game even if Fin is playing horrible. The whole team is afraid of making mistakes. They have to play some D and Dirk must step up. He seems to be pissed about the whole situation but he isn't showing some signs of leadership. He had the best games of his career when he has some angryness inside. But where is it? He's not angry he's just pissed? Fin isn't the reason why we lost this game. btw, I don't think we lost this one, T-Mac and Yao won it for the rockets....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

True, but he's been horrible all year. He's a jumpshooter without a jump shot, a slasher without slashing ability and a rebounder who cant rebound

I've wanted him gone for a while, this is just icing on the cake.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> True, but he's been horrible all year. He's a jumpshooter without a jump shot, a slasher without slashing ability and a rebounder who cant rebound
> 
> I've wanted him gone for a while, this is just icing on the cake.


*But with his contract, it is VERY unlikley that he will be traded....honestly, what team would want that contract? We just have to deal with the fact that we are stuck with him.*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

You know what. He has a huge contract so we will be unable to trade him. But if Marquis Daniels can make better decisions and work on his jumpshot in the offseason. Please play him over Finley. In fact start him over Finley next year if that happens.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Make Finley 6th, or even 7th man

I hope he doesnt wine


----------



## Eurcides (Feb 25, 2005)

The guys here are right Theo. It is virtually impossible to trade Finley with the monster contract he has. Honestly, even without the millions would any other team want him?

Maybe the Mavs can unload him in the last year of his contract to some team that would like to dump salary, but that's not for another 3 years if I recall correctly.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Doesn't mean you cant join my club


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm with theo!, kind of. 
First up he's a big locker room guy and he is well respencted........ bla bla bla all that stuff. 
But he's just flat out isn't producing, move him to the bench. Let Stackhouse* or Daniels* start. Maybe they can play some defence and make a few shots.

*If they can produce


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

No one would want Finley with that huge contract. Right now he doesnt deserves all that money. I hope he works on his shooting in the offseason.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Theo!, I agree with you on this one. 

I really don't think anyone would want Finely. Finely is going to retire as a Mavs, no matter what. 

It's ok to keep Finely but what PISSES ME OFF is how much Finely plays and how many shots he took and how we have to rely on Finely to take the FREAKING LAST SHOT in the playoffs almost EVERY single time. 

This has happened so many times before in last year's playoffs and probably last last playoffs. 


I thought AJ knew better that Finely shouldn't take the last shot. Nelson was sooooooooooooooooo stubborn that he refuses to let Dirk take the last shot and now AJ does the same thing. 

I really think Mavs is cursed in some ways. Mavs is such a deep team but there is just NO chemistry on this team. I can't really explain it but I Just don't see the FIRE in them. I just don't see it. 

I think this series is over. You lost two at HOME!! T-MAC and Yao's confidence are skyrocking and there is no way we can stop them at their HOMOE 3 times. It's done. Let's root for Suns.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

put me in the club even though its reall unlikely we would get anything of value we might as well try


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is how i look at Mike he is a above average player. but if we were gonna trade him we should hav done it last year when we could have gotten value for him one thing i can say at least he isnt like allan Houston with that contract and not even playing. If Mike isnt hitting there isnt much he can do for the team anymore. He cant really play defense the way he used to anymore and he isnt near as aggressive as he used to be.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Can non-Maverick fans be in the "Trade Michael Finley" club?

If so, let me in.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

There is no chance of him being traded. He has the Mavs highest pay, higher than Dirk, #15 in the league at 14.6 million a year. That's insane. Not only that, but 3 freaking years left. He is stuck there, and he is going to tie the Mavs cap up for a long time.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Trade him to New York for Allan Houston. That's about all you'll get for him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Trade him to New York for Allan Houston. That's about all you'll get for him.


*LOL...I was thinking the same thing. Michael Finley=Allan Houston, but at least Fin plays....*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Stackhouse is a much better all around scorer than Finley, so if anybody should be starting over Finley it's Stackhouse IMO.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Stackhouse is a much better all around scorer than Finley, so if anybody should be starting over Finley it's Stackhouse IMO.


Your definetly right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Trade him to New York for Allan Houston. That's about all you'll get for him.


Oh i'll throw up


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Oh i'll throw up


Allan Houston would accept the 6th man role better!... just as good as a jumpshooter... better defender!!!! The only problem is his injury problems.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You don't want Allan Houston's contract. Plus, if defense is a problem, bringing in Allan Houston isn't going to help the cause.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Finley is pretty darn good,,you guys should be more concerned about trading Bradley.lol. :banana: 


Wingz256 said:


> It is a wonderful dunk！Great T-Mic。


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I wish we could package Finley and Bradley! That would be a dream

Where would you draw the line, in which player you'd package with Fin


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You don't want Allan Houston's contract. Plus, if defense is a problem, bringing in Allan Houston isn't going to help the cause.


Starting Jerry Stackhouse would be even worse from a defensive standpoint.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Finely will retire as Mavs. I believe Cuban wants that. 

Nobody would pick up Finely/Bradley. We'll just have to live with them.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I just have a crazy idea. 

LET'S GET CASSEL!!! 

Wolves sure don't want to keep Cassell after this season. I really don't think Cassell is that bad. He is a vet with lots of experience and he can shoot when he finds his stroke back. 

I actually think Cassell would fit with Mavs' offense. I mean we already have very bad offense flow, we might as well get a good shooting point guard who can direct offense and scores. 

Not sure about Spree though. But I don't think Cassell is that bad a choice. I would choose Cassell over Finely any day.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You guys can try to package Finley, Tariq and Bradley for Allan Houston and JYD...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I just have a crazy idea.
> 
> LET'S GET CASSEL!!!
> 
> ...


would not mind that at all.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

just stick him on the bench. it's worked so well with TAW. he hasn't done anything remarkable lately. everybody gets all excited when he meets his ever-lower expectations...and that's just not fair to a guy like Marquis Daniels who gets very little playing time to prove himself.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i think it is more likely that we will trade for a replacement for him without actually trading him something like

Daniels, Stackhouse/Terry + Ppod for Redd s+t


----------

